# Jump or with the Founder?



## WillRide (Mar 9, 2007)

Went and got fitted for a Mootour and talked a bit about money. That was 2 weeks ago. The sells man said I'd call me about prices on parts and groups and with Moots numbers. Didn't hear from him for a week. So I go in (Turin of Evanston IL) and got some stuff straight. Now I'm waiting for an email from the sails rep about final cost and still whatever Moots has to say. In the meantime I really looking and thinking of jumping to Eriksen. Ready to kick Moots to the curb. Is this the kind of service you get from Moots and its reps? Is it Turin, the sales man or is my American money funny. But I do love the looks of that Mootour.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

When I was ready to purchase my Vamoots I sat down with the mechanic at my bike shop and we went through all parts and figured out a quote that day. It seems strange to me that your rep is procrastinating on making a sale.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

"sells man, sails man"? Hmm. I think there is possibly a communication issue with the _salesman_.


----------



## Beethoven (Jul 28, 2005)

Much as I like the Turin crew, the do have a communication issue. You'd expect more solicitousness from a shop where you about to drop 6 grand. But they're the only game in town, and Moots bikes are the best, so deal with it.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Beethoven said:


> Much as I like the Turin crew, the do have a communication issue. You'd expect more solicitousness from a shop where you about to drop 6 grand. But they're the only game in town, and Moots bikes are the best, so deal with it.


I don't know, the OP could always go to wrenchscience.com (who also sell Moots) if Turin doesn't work out. I'm not one to suggest going online before supporting your LBS but a little healthy competition may help keep them on their toes if they are that lazy about making a sale.


----------

